# Very interesting read



## AndreFerreira (7/7/15)

Especially the part about Diacetyl? Can this be trusted? Who knows

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...wx/fuck_it_im_officially_calling_out_suicide/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

I just need to look at that photo and it all goes away.... I'm shallow like that.
Regulations are the last of my worries. With all the jealousy and trash talking in this industry:

REV-elations 1:1 - This industry is going to destroy itself from the inside out.

All I see here is one business owners jealousy of anothers success... or else he would not have mentioned that it was not about it. This guy is disgruntled, has no concrete proof and is just kicking up dust.

The only thing he says that I truely believe is that the whole D/AP thing is a bunch of horse dung.

In the 10 odd years of vapings lifespan I'm yet to find or hear of a single case of someone being diagnosed with an illness that can be proven to be directly related to the use of electronic ecigs.
How many people vape? Where's the popcorn lung epidemic? Where's the outbreak?

Where's the autopsies of the million that died because of e-juice?

I don't for one second believe that the millions in taxes lost due to the drop in tobacco sales has not been met with countless amounts of research being done on them and yet we keep hearing the same nonsens: Uh well, we haven't really studied them enough to know what their effects are."

Nonsense. The simple truth is that they can't find any, or surely by now they would have at least been able to show me a body.

Weigh that up against the 100 000 people that die in the UK alone due to PROVEN smoking related illness. I rest my case.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I just need to look at that photo and it all goes away.... I'm shallow like that.
> Regulations are the last of my worries. With all the jealousy and trash talking in this industry:
> 
> REV-elations 1:1 - This industry is going to destroy itself from the inside out.
> ...


I'm Sorry @RevnLucky7 - I am sure you posted a valid and very informative response... However I just can not seem to get past the pic that you posted.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm Sorry @RevnLucky7 - I am sure you posted a valid and very informative response... However I just can not seem to get past the pic that you posted.



She might quite literally be the death of me....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> She might quite literally be the death of me....



Ummm... I'll be right back... Need to go somewhere quickly

Damn that is one good looking woman!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (7/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ummm... I'll be right back... Need to go somewhere quickly
> 
> Damn that is one good looking woman!



paint your nails the same color as hers next time you go somewhere quickly --> 

damn I see no nail polish, distracted much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (7/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> paint your nails the same color as hers next time you go somewhere quickly -->
> 
> damn I see no nail polish, distracted much


See what this woman does to people... I have this strange urge to go and buy some SB now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

Gizmo said:


>




Was that a sex tape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Gizmo said:


>




Great answers and very nice presence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

